# Yankee Spiral Adaptor



## Jarviser (10 Feb 2006)

I was reading one of ALF's recent Blogs about difficulty in getting Yankee screwdriver bits, This is especially so for the smaller 130 size, which has a 7mm diameter bit (advertised at "1/4 inch" for some reason). I know Stanley used to sell an adaptor for the 131 but even they are tough to get hold of.
I made this adaptor from a few inches of 7mm Silver Steel. This is tough but fileable. I think Tilgear sell it. 
The 1/4 inch square on the business end is the trickiest as it should be slightly tapered to get a snug fit. The two notches on the other end are simple. The 1/4 square to 1/4 hex screwdriver socket was from a Halfords set (Shown). 





I believe the 131 has an 8mm dia bit, but you would need to check.


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Feb 2006)

I've had a lot of trouble with Stanley Yankee bits not always fitting their spiral ratchet screwdrivers. Some years ago a friend gave me a Stanley adaptor to take standard 1/4 inch hex bits, but I think it gripped the bits with a ball bearing and you needed a pair of pliers to get the bits out :x .

However, CK make magnetic adaptors to fit all three Stanley Yankee spiral ratchet screwdriver sizes. They are really good - I don't need to bother with the Stanley bits any more. I got mine from Buck & Ryan in Guildford.

Paul


----------



## Jarviser (10 Feb 2006)

Paul Chapman":135c2fmv said:


> However, CK make magnetic adaptors to fit all three Stanley Yankee spiral ratchet screwdriver sizes.
> Paul



Doh! :x


----------



## jasonB (10 Feb 2006)

I've also got one of the CK adaptors, holds the bits in by magnet. Altough I still carry my Yankee in my toolbox it rarely gets any use but handy when all your batteries are flat/charging  

Jason


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Feb 2006)

Jarviser,

Sorry about that, but your's looks really nice and at least you can say "But mine's hand-made" :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (10 Feb 2006)

Ah, the mythical CK adaptors really exist, eh? Never yet seen one, although I always keep an eye out. For those of us who similarly can't find this (apparently not) mythical beast, Tom Price's solution is a neat one for the medium size Yankee (and will fit my MF too  ) Especially if you use one of those long reach bit holders and cut out the hex wrench step. I think I may actually have some 7mm siver steel already in my possession, so I might give that one a try, thanks, Jarviser. 

Cheers, Alf 

P.S. The much-despised Toolbank will provide silver steel in a wide range of diameters to your local stockist - if you can convince your local stockist it really is true and that they can order it... :roll:


----------



## Matt1245 (10 Feb 2006)

> if you can convince your local stockist it really is true and that they can order it



OI, i am, and i know :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## Alf (10 Feb 2006)

Yeah, but Matt you don't work in that wonderous emporium known as Mallets of Truro. They took a *lot* of convincing. :roll:


----------



## Jarviser (10 Feb 2006)

Paul Chapman":te6rwz0e said:


> Jarviser,
> 
> Sorry about that, but your's looks really nice and at least you can say "But mine's hand-made" :wink:



Speaking as a man who used a dry iron to heat a gluepot, and light bulbs to heat my tool cupboard, making an adaptor from junk bits already in my toolbox would be the only way for me anyway!


----------



## Matt1245 (11 Feb 2006)

> Mallets of Truro. They took a lot of convincing.



No wonder with a name like that :wink: :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## Scrit (11 Feb 2006)

Both SAM and Facom (mechanic's/engineers hand tools) have listed these items in their catalogues in the past, as did Belzer (now Sandvik).

Scrit


----------



## bugbear (14 Feb 2006)

Does anyone know an on-line (or mail order) source for the adapters (CK, or other)?

While I'm here, i the Lee Valley adapter available in the UK?

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (14 Feb 2006)

Alf":2vrp2ldt said:


> I think I may actually have some 7mm siver steel already in my possession



Quote likely, I'd have said:

http://www.geocities.com/plybench/record.html#043

BugBear


----------



## Alf (14 Feb 2006)

bugbear":3bgzvzeu said:


> Does anyone know an on-line (or mail order) source for the adapters (CK, or other)?


Certainly not the CK, and I've been looking - hard. 



bugbear":3bgzvzeu said:


> While I'm here, i the Lee Valley adapter available in the UK?


Damned if I can find it on the site... But I believe the rule of thumb is: Veritas = it can be sold by outside stockists. Lee Valley = LV stores only.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Feb 2006)

BugBear,

I bought mine at Buck & Ryan, Guildford. Have a look at the Buck & Ryan website http://www.buckandryan.co.uk/

They say they have a mail order service (and an on-line one soon).

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Feb 2006)

BugBear,

As a follow-up, I just spoke to Buck & Ryan at Guildford. The chap there said that CK no longer do them. Buck & Ryan are quite annoyed about this :evil: as they receive regular requests for them - a bloke went there yesterday wanting 5. 

He has the CK rep coming in tomorrow so I told him to tell the rep that there are lots of woodworkers trying to find a source for these adaptors.

The only adaptor he knows of that is currently available is from Trend and they only do the one for the largest Yankee.

If anyone wants to buy mine from me, the price has just gone up :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Jarviser (14 Feb 2006)

Ah goody - I was right after all! 8) 

I did notice in the Motorists Centre that Draper do a short set of bits with a 1/4 inch socket that can be used to make my adaptor.


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Feb 2006)

Jarviser,

I reckon you could set up quite a profitable side line - he who laughs last, eh :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (14 Feb 2006)

Paul Chapman":2xi8274h said:


> The only adaptor he knows of that is currently available is from Trend and they only do the one for the largest Yankee.


I had a look at one and it seemed to me it'd be terribly difficult to control all that extra weight with the Yankee fully extended. Plus Trend, ergo pricy. :roll: 

Now 'scuse me while I go and set up an alarm round my proper Yankee bits... 8-[ 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (14 Feb 2006)

Alf":1gkttgjg said:


> Damned if I can find it on the site



http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx ... ,180,42337

(item D)

BugBear


----------



## Alf (14 Feb 2006)

But that's for a *brace*... :-s


----------



## jasonB (14 Feb 2006)

This is what you want

http://www.crlaurence.com/ProductPages/ ... ml?Origin=

Jason


----------



## Wendell (14 Feb 2006)

I don't know how much this helps but here is a US supplier that carries two different style adapters for Yankee screwdrivers.

http://www.mcfeeleys.com/product.asp?ProductID=yh-2430

or

http://www.mcfeeleys.com/product.asp?ProductID=amr-2130

They have them for the #130 (9/32), #131 (5/16), #135 (7/32) models. I bought one of their "Amish" inspired version and it works well.

Wendell


----------



## Nigel (14 Feb 2006)

My first gloat someone has given me 2 second hand but good posi #2 drive bits for my 130 


I was in Buck & Ryans yesterday inquireing about the CK adapters for the 130 (it wasnt me asking for 5) This was my first visit to them and I was impressed with the stock but the prices slightly on the high side

But they are selling Clifton Planes at list price without VAT
They also stock most Veritas tools

Nigel


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Feb 2006)

Jason/Wendell,

Thanks - it's good to know that the Yankee magnetic adaptors are available and not just a figment of everyone's imagination - it's just a pity that they only seem to be available over there and not over here :roll: 

Nigel,

Buck & Ryan seem to have had the "no VAT" offer on Clifton planes for some time now - I bought mine there many months ago because of it. I hope they still have the offer when I've saved up for another one.

Paul


----------



## Jarviser (15 Feb 2006)

Nigel":1c7svkg2 said:


> My first gloat someone has given me 2 second hand but good posi #2 drive bits for my 130



Good gloat, but I think I can beat that 8) I bought an as-new 130 for £4 from a boot sale last year complete with three slotted bits in the original envelope. I sold the bits on eBay for £5, kept the Yankee and made the adaptor for it.
I think you need to be a brave person to use slotted bits on a Yankee. 
I first fell in love with the spiral beast on the production line at Vauxhall n 1969 where they were used all over the trim shop to fix various parts like window winders, door locks etc, always using Posidriv of course.


----------



## bugbear (15 Feb 2006)

Jarviser":mbdy6ub2 said:


> I think you need to be a brave person to use slotted bits on a Yankee.



Brave, foolhardy, or working on something where cosmetics aren't important.

Since I only use slotted screws where cosmetics ARE important...

I also find yankee's short of power compared to braces:

Herewith a tail of many drills:
http://nika.frontier.iarc.uaf.edu/~cswi ... 93#message

BugBear


----------



## Alf (15 Feb 2006)

Where slotted screws and a Yankee win are when you need the length for torque, but a brace just won't go/you need one hand for something else.

And let's face it, you can't do the "behold I have come, stand aside inept mortals and watch in awe as my very large screwdriver saves the day" unlocking of the spring mechanism manoeuver with a brace*.

Cheers, Alf

*No doubt Siggy Freud would have had a field day with that... :lol:


----------



## bugbear (15 Feb 2006)

Vot? Freudian, you say?

http://www.wdynamic.com/galoots/4images ... ge_id=2908

BugBear


----------



## Alf (15 Feb 2006)

Ah, the "here's one I killed earlier" shot; always good for a chuckle that one... :lol:


----------



## Nigel (15 Feb 2006)

jarviser said:


> I first fell in love with the spiral beast on the production line at Vauxhall n 1969 where they were used all over the trim shop to fix various parts like window winders, door locks etc, always using Posidriv of course



Around that time the yankee was the battery screwdriver equivalent on site work before the electrics were connected
I have memories of holding light fittings up with one hand and fixing with the yankee 
slotted screws were the norm but as Bugbear said they were not on show

How I wish battery tools had been easily available then

Nigel


----------

